
The Halfword Heap Emulator (2011) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.erlang-factory.com/upload/presentations/467/Halfword_EUC_2011.pdf
======
rdtsc
It was a cool experiment but I think currently it's deprecated? The
presentation slides are very nice and detail and explain a lot of internals.

For more details about the internals of BEAM VM can check out this open source
book:
[https://github.com/happi/theBeamBook](https://github.com/happi/theBeamBook)

(Online rendered version:
[https://happi.github.io/theBeamBook/](https://happi.github.io/theBeamBook/))

------
nayuki
This concept of using 32-bit pointers when running in 64-bit addressing mode
is similar to the "compressed OOP" (ordinary object pointers) mode of
operation in the 64-bit HotSpot Java virtual machine.

